

Ask HN: Are you a mobile dev looking for a challenge? - vanelsas

For our startup www.pinkelstar.com we are looking for experienced Android / iPhone developers. We're based in Amsterdam but do not have an issue with remote working from other locations.
We offer long working hours, an inspiring and challenging environment and a possibility to become part of a great team of smart and experienced devs in a startup that aims to offer extremely useful and cool mobile services to mobile developers<p>If interested respond in the comments or send us a mail at info@pinkelstar.com
======
ezrider4428
I'm not a developer, but i think you have a interesting product but i am
struggling to understand how is pinkelstar going to make money?

Are you going to sell the library? or Be a consultancy service for other
mobile developers? Just trying to understand the business model.

Sorry, if i take this post in another direction

~~~
vanelsas
For now we are trying to build a platform that mobile developers will care
about and want to integrate into their apps. We are focussing on the
developer's ease of use and added value. We know what to do with the business
model, but that isn't something I am willing to discuss here at this time.
However, when we are ready for it I will definitely write a post about it and
explain what our model will be about

------
pwim
_We offer long working hours_

How is that a good thing?

~~~
vanelsas
Its a startup, better get used to it now then discover it later. Don't get me
started on the pay ;-)

------
djb_hackernews
long working hours? Are you looking for an employee or a cofounder?

~~~
vanelsas
team member, friend, employee

